# The town with 0% unemployment



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

This may interest those looking for job prospects. Skilled workers can make 250K a year

The town with no unemployment


----------



## Hoffman (Oct 24, 2011)

*Seems to be an option*

Wowww!!

A littel cold but very interesting.

Thank you for the information. Sure it will help many of us


----------

